# I gave too much frontline plus to my puppy



## Martiniz (Jul 12, 2009)

I have a 6 month old GSD puppy that weighs 62 pounds. I bought Frontline Plus for 45-88 pounds dogs yesterday and it came with 3 applicators. I applied the first applicator 19 hours ago. I thought I was suppose to apply 1 applicator everyday for 3 days, so I applied another applicator today. I found out that i was suppose to only apply 1 applicator a month. Now I'm worried I might overdose my puppy. When I found out I had given too much frontline to my puppy, I bathed him and I used flea shampoo, hoping that it will wash off the frontline plus. But it says that frontline plus is waterproofed...so i'm really worried now. What should I do? Will my puppy be okay?


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

There is probably an 1800 number on the package, have a look. You should talk to the manufacturer about this. 
It is most likely not a huge issue as the dosages when being tested on dogs in the beginning of the development of the drug are usually quite high to test for safety, but not all dogs tolerate it as well as others so it would be smart to check with the manufacturer to be sure, or to read the package insert if there is one.
The number for merial is 1 800 660 1842


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Never ever ever use flea shampoo after you just put a spot treatment on your dog. I personally would be worried. Thats an awful lot of chemicals.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

IF you have not done so, immediately bathe the dog using Dawn Dishwashing LIquid applied in the same areas you put the flea killer.

And I agree, call the 800 number.


----------



## Martiniz (Jul 12, 2009)

i called the 1800 number but it says that they're off for the holidays

how long does it take for symptoms of overdose to show? i applied the second applicator at 12 o clock in the afternoon. It is now 4:40 PM and I just check on my puppy and he was sleeping. I woke him up to see if he was alright...i dont notice anything.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

did you wash the puppy with Dawn dishwashing liquid? You can always call the emergency vet to ask them what to do.


----------



## Martiniz (Jul 12, 2009)

i think he will be okay because i remember when i applied the applicator, i didnt even get any on his skin. I got most of it on his fur because it accidentally spilled out all on the fur


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

It spreads over the entire body using the oils on his fur over.. 24 or 48 hours? I would imagine if he was going to have a reaction it would be within that time.


----------



## DenaBear07 (Dec 1, 2009)

How is your dog doing? Just so you know there's a poison control hotline for pets (http://www.petpoisonhelpline.com/). 

I hope your dog is doing alright! (And be thankful you didn't buy the 6 month supply).

Dena


----------

